# Dishcloth Dresses



## Rob Young (Mar 6, 2013)

People are going crazy for these. Thought I would share.

http://www.leisurearts.com/products/dishcloth-dresses-ebook.html


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

What a clever idea. They would be good for detergent bottles especially as they can get a bit slippery at times.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Clever....


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice. I was just sorting through my grandmother's collection of thread crochet books for potholders, doilies, etc. There are several of the dress putholders in her books. The styles aren't very current since the books were copyrighted in 1939-1954. And I haven't started on the Workbaskets yet. There is an old bowling ball bag filled with them and a shoe box. Should have retired earlier.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Do any of you remember the "dolls" that were made for covering up the dishwashing detergent bottles? I remember making them - also the Aunt Jemina bottle covers. (Am I telling my age?)


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, I do remeber the dolls for dishwasing detergent bottles. I also used to have an Aunt Jemina toaster cover. It was really cute.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Karen L said:


> Yes, I do remeber the dolls for dishwasing detergent bottles. I also used to have an Aunt Jemina toaster cover. It was really cute.


How is the weather up there Karen, we got some of your snow down here.

I really love when we can remember things like that from our past and glad some of the knit crochet patterns are returning for a new generation of crafters. I have some of my Mom's Workbasket magazines and doily books. I am really glad that she taught me to knit and crochet and embroider. These crafts never go out of style.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> Very nice. I was just sorting through my grandmother's collection of thread crochet books for potholders, doilies, etc. There are several of the dress putholders in her books. The styles aren't very current since the books were copyrighted in 1939-1954. And I haven't started on the Workbaskets yet. There is an old bowling ball bag filled with them and a shoe box. Should have retired earlier.


I have my old Workbaskets, my mother's, and some from the 50's from a friend. With all the interest in "vintage" patterns, I should just probably look through my old stuff! If I found something I really liked, using current yarn/thread and making it a size to fit me would probably be all I needed to do to it. Anyone else notice how small the sizes were back then? Geez......


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

My daughter sewed me little aprons for my dishwashing soap bottle. Will have to find it. Years ago crocheted potholders and pincushions were always included in wedding shower gifts. I have some that are really cute, never used them so they are still new. Liked the idea of the knitted one in the link above, will have to try to make it from the picture.

Carol J.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I have some of these aprons (finished & unfinished) which my mother was in the process of making before she passed away. I keep saying I'm going to finish them & give them to my daughters/granddaughters. I guess I should get busy & do that.


Carol J. said:


> My daughter sewed me little aprons for my dishwashing soap bottle. Will have to find it. Years ago crocheted potholders and pincushions were always included in wedding shower gifts. I have some that are really cute, never used them so they are still new. Liked the idea of the knitted one in the link above, will have to try to make it from the picture.
> 
> Carol J.


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Yep ~ that is a good one!
Kacey ~ lucky you! I saw a kitchen wall covered with vintage potholders & have been looking for the old patterns ever since. So colorful & interesting. So special because yours came from family.
Sherry


----------



## grandma-s (Jun 17, 2011)

Ravelry has some patterns - here is one and it is free!!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-dish-cloth-dress


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

grandma-s said:


> Ravelry has some patterns - here is one and it is free!!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-dish-cloth-dress


These are no longer available & I can't find any there, which is unusual; however, I am not very good at navigating Ravelry!


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

If you go back to this page and look on the right side where it says more Debbie Trainor, there are some that are $1.00


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

grandma-s said:


> Ravelry has some patterns - here is one and it is free!!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-dish-cloth-dress


this is the one I made from that pattern.. it knitted up in no time and was fun to make..


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Years ago we used to make these out of material.(sewing) I still have a couple of them.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

free patterns

http://dishandwashclothmania.com/dish-detergent-bottle-covers/


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

too cute ! I plan to do some of these in matching dresses to the dishcloths..


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks as I plan to make some of these.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mary Diaz said:


> free patterns
> 
> http://dishandwashclothmania.com/dish-detergent-bottle-covers/


These are only crocheted. Are there any free knitted patterns anywhere?


----------



## allrac (May 1, 2012)

these are great thanks for the link


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Mary Diaz said:


> free patterns
> 
> http://dishandwashclothmania.com/dish-detergent-bottle-covers/


GOOD GRIEF! Did you all explore this site?? Fantastic! I spent about an hour looking at stuff. The links just went on & on! I love, love the aprons. And the kitchen cloths! And the little miniature cloths (for washing dolly's face?). I try to not bookmark too much but I sure did this one!
Thank you, thank you, thank you Mary Diaz & welcome to this site! What else you got? 
:lol: Sherry


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

omadoma said:


> Mary Diaz said:
> 
> 
> > free patterns
> ...


Hello Sherry,
I agree with you, this page is awesome. Have projects to knit and crochet, I think Barbie (the doll) will like to wear the knitted dress for the detergent bottle :-D :-D :-D 
Good day : )


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

M.D. ~ True, I saw one somebody had put on a little teddy & it was darling.
Enjoy your day :!:


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

This is not a free pattern. Any one share a free pattern for the knit dress dishcloth?? Thanks


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Where will I get this pattern? When I went to that site it would cost me $1.00 not free. & while I'm asking for something, where will I go to get the list of abrev. sts; Here is one I don't understand tbl. Help!!!!! the pattern reads {K2tog.tbl} twice


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

K2 tog tbl means to Knit 2 stitches together through the back loops twice for a double stitch decrease. I think I may have seen a free knit dishcloth dress at http://dishandwashclothmania.com.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

DeeDeeF said:


> K2 tog tbl means to Knit 2 stitches together through the back loops twice for a double stitch decrease. I think I may have seen a free knit dishcloth dress at http://dishandwashclothmania.com.


They seem to be only crochet.


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes I see them too but they are for crochet. I am looking for a dress or apron knit to go over a dish soap bottle. Now your saying with the tbl, you knit 2 tog through the back loop twice in one sts. or knit 2 tog.,knit 2 tog.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

blavell said:


> I have some of these aprons (finished & unfinished) which my mother was in the process of making before she passed away. I keep saying I'm going to finish them & give them to my daughters/granddaughters. I guess I should get busy & do that.
> 
> 
> Carol J. said:
> ...


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

It's that Witchy Drene again. You see you knit such beautiful items and use them for lots of different imaginative things but call them all dishcloths. This is what I couldn't understand. Love to all.


----------

